# The Adventures of Mr. Cookie!



## BunMommaD (Feb 4, 2012)

We have Had our little cookie for exactly 3 weeks today. We are madly in love! He is so precious! We happened upon him in a pet store where he had been abandoned... He is approximately 18 months old and we think a Silver Martin (but that's just a thought, I'd love to hear what you all think he could be!) we have used a traditional cage for him since we got him but I hated putting him in there while I was at work and felt bad that he was SO desperate to get outta there when we got home, that TODAY the hubby and I made him a new enclosure with an xpen and some other fun things! He is SO happy, :biggrin:

Here's his new home! 

















We are thinking about possibly adding another xpen at some point to make it bigger but for now, he so much happier, and so am I! :biggrin:


----------



## SApple (Feb 4, 2012)

I love his name. What lead you to name him Cookie? Oh and that's a great cage too.


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks!and well when we found him it said his name was Oreo, which we didn't like but we did agree we looked like an Oreo cookie... And he is also SOOOOOO sweet... Just like a cookie


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 4, 2012)

What a lucky rabbit to have such a nice new home. You might be able to add a shelf if you've got a 45` angle between pen sections to put it in. Just get a cooling rack [meant for cooling cookies, so appropriate for Cookie], securely add carpeting to it, & fasten it on two sides of the pen with lots of ties.

Someone using a water bottle would know better than I, but I think the bottle needs to be moved down a bit.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 4, 2012)

No one here spoils their bunnies. Just the bare necessities! Love the trade up on the naming too!


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Nancy! And you are SO rit only absolute necessities! Lol

And LakeCondo - that is a great idea about the shelf! We did get him a small cat thingy this evening that he can climb in and on... But a he'd prob love a shelf too! As far as the water... Yah I think any other bun would probably want the water bottle lower however mr. Cookie likes to "sit high" when he drinks... And if it's to low he won't drink but rattle the cage and head butt the bottle til I move it lol... He would probably like it even higher but I'm leaving it where it is unless he starts complaining lol


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 4, 2012)

Here is his area with the kitty thing... And we also went to home depot and had a 8 ft 2\4 cut into 1 ft pieces for less than 2.50$! Awesome! This guy loves to chew on some wood! Lol but his on than my walls & baseboards lol











And I tried to move some stuff out to give him some more open space but he started thumping at me lol he is certainly the king!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh my Mr Cookie has a lovely new home. He must be tickled *pink*. 

Do you think he miss looking out the window though?

Looking forward to seeing more pictures and stories about Mr Cookie.

Susan


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 4, 2012)

I did think after we moved the bench that he would miss looking out the window.... SOOOOOO we moved the bench into the living room in front of our bay window so when he is out running around he can look out the front windows all he wants! And we may end up getting him a shelf in there so he can see out...


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 4, 2012)

Our beautiful boy! (please ignore the wire, we need to rearrange the living room now that the Christmas tree isn't up anymore... We also need some of that stuff to put around the cords... But we are lucky he doesn't really bother them and if he starts to we say "no, no!" and he stops


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 4, 2012)

I love his bits of white.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh he is adorable.

I'd still be very careful with the cords. They can bite into them so fast and really hurt themselves.

If you have an Ikea near you they sell cord covers, not pretty but they work well.

Susan


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes we are going to rearrange tomorrow and these cords will be well out of reach! & we don't have any ikeas anywhere near us, unfortunately because I love them! I think the closest one is like 3 hrs away! Any suggestions on other stores that might sell them? Cuz we do have a few in the kitchen that should be covered...


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 5, 2012)

Office Depot or any other office supply store should have them.

Also, I thought I'd modify my suggestion about a shelf. If he's really energetic on it, he might be able to tip the pen over, so you'll have to decide about it.


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion! I will be checking out office depot 

As far as the shelf, we will probably get him a free standing "shelf" at some point.... Maybe a stool with some carpet arises to the top? Im also worried though he might try to jump out too if we give him anything too high... The xpen is 48 inches high... So I don't think he would... He's not a very high jumper (well not so far anyway)


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 5, 2012)

I have to do a double take every time I looked at your Mr. Cookie. It's like seeing my Dobby. They are awesome color pattern aren't they, those Martens. 

Love what you and your husband did for his new home. He has lots to do to keep him occupied while you aren't there. And love the idea about the Bay Window. Dobby and Kreacher like to sit on the ledge of our living room windows and look out. 

Regarding the cord, any office supply or even WalMart would have something to cover those wires. 

Looking forward to continue reading about the Adventures of Mr. Cookie. 

K


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh I love the hay rack box thingy you got there!


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 5, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> I have to do a double take every time I looked at your Mr. Cookie.Â  It's like seeing my Dobby.Â  They are awesome color pattern aren't they, those Martens.Â Â
> 
> Love what you and your husband did for his new home.Â  He has lots to do to keep him occupied while you aren't there.Â  And love the idea about the Bay Window.Â  Dobby and Kreacher like to sit on the ledge of our living room windows and look out.Â
> Regarding the cord, any office supply or even WalMart would have something to cover those wires.Â
> ...



Yes I love love his color pattern... So gorgeous and unique! I had someone tell me that silver martins are pretty rare? Only usually used for showing? They were very shocked that HE had been abandoned... Have u heard that before? 

And yeah we love his enclosure... Hubby says it looks like we are starting a zoo... A few more animals and we should charge admission LOL


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 5, 2012)

BertNErnie wrote:


> Oh I love the hay rack box thingy you got there!



Thank you! We actually just changed his hay situation... I have some hay allergies, and our dogs like to eat the hay (which causes them to vomit constantly lol) so we have it like this now...






He's not a huge fan but hopefully he'll get used to it... It seems it will be a tad more tidy


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 5, 2012)

Never heard that Martens were rare. I know they are shown. They are like the Dutch. Trying to get that perfect pattern. People love to get the perfect pattern shown. 

Someone really didn't know how well the pattern of Cookie is. Shame. But mostly how sweet tempered he is. That's the shocking part of this poor boy's abandonment. 

But he's where people see that sweetness and truly relish it. 

Win/Win situation all the way around! 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 5, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> Never heard that Martens were rare.Â  I know they are shown.Â  They are like the Dutch.Â  Trying to get that perfect pattern.Â Â  People love to get the perfect pattern shown.Â
> 
> Someone really didn't know how well the pattern of Cookie is.Â  Shame.Â  But mostly how sweet tempered he is.Â  That's the shocking part of this poor boy's abandonment.Â Â Â
> 
> ...



Amen! I'm so glad he found us! :innocent


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 6, 2012)

I got the saddest face when I left for work this morning... Broken.my.heart. I gave him all his fresh veggies and all he did was rattle the gate and beg me with those big beautiful eyes to just stay home with him... Ohhh Monday's are so hard! He's out most of the weekend and then Monday it's back to work... Poor bun just doesn't understand... My hubby should be working for home full-time in the next month or so though... I can't wait for that! Cookie will be able to spend the day with him in his office


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh yeah Cookie will be having adventures with your hubby have you thought of getting him trained on a harness and leash so he can go for walks outside to tucker him out?


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 6, 2012)

BertNErnie wrote:


> Oh yeah Cookie will be having adventures with your hubby have you thought of getting him trained on a harness and leash so he can go for walks outside to tucker him out?



He sure will... My hubs was already talking about building him some ramps and shelves and such for his office  

And we have thought about letting him outside on a leash... However where we live there are a lot of wild animals, as well as a lot of domesticate animals that are allowed to run loose... Especially dogs... It drives me crazy, but animal control doesn't seem to care... So I don't think it would be very safe for him! However I do want to train him to the leash because when we go to the beach in the fall, I'd love to let him dig in the sand


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 6, 2012)

He came running up to me after I got home from my super looping work day!  I love that he missed me and is so happy to see me  



























I love love love when he gets up on the sofa behind me and kinda sits on my shoulder... He sniffs and licks my ears  it's beyond sweet! Hehehe


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 6, 2012)

So thrilled Mr. Cookie found you to bond with him. I was surprised myself how much Dobby missed me when we were gone Saturday. Was truly mad, but forgave me, such a sweet boy.

Love the pics. Definitely makes your day coming home to such a sweet bunny greeting. 

K


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 7, 2012)

Bunny greets are cute! A bunny digging in the sand :inlove:


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 7, 2012)

So I'm a nanny and today I took the baby back to my house for a while to the let the dog groomer in to get our pups... I set the baby in her carseeat in the living room and cookie was out running around and he went right up and started liking her toes... :innocent

When she got out and started to crawl around he was following her everywhere and liking her lol she even pet him kind of rough (she's 8 months) and he didn't even get scared or upset...

I was amazed! I wonder if he's lived with a baby before


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 7, 2012)

It very well could be that he's been around babies before.


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 7, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> It very well could be that he's been around babies before.



His reaction made me so happy  he'll be awesome once we have babies :innocent


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 8, 2012)

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> LakeCondo wrote:
> 
> 
> > It very well could be that he's been around babies before.
> ...


He is absolutely a sweetheart. I am truly amazed that he was that good and actually enjoyed being with an 8 month old. 

You definitely have one special bunny to share with your future babies. What a gift that will be for your children. The love of a bunny. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 9, 2012)

He sure is! My hubby has been talking about getting him a wifey lately... I'm not ready... Won't be for a long while... I feel like he is just so awesome! I don't wanna press our luck! LOL we certainly couldn't possibly get another that is just as awesome  

In other news... Our pup Charlie and cookie are seeming to become awesome buddies! YAY! 











Our other pup Sydney... Still can't be around bunny without her muzzle... Not because she bits, but because when she wears it she's calmer... She also growls when cookie gets near her or tries to smell her... She does the same thing to Charlie, but when she does it to cook it scares me... Anybody else have a dog that doesn't bother the bunnies but doesn't want them near? I hope she will get better soon, so I can take that muzzle off... She hates it, poor girl lol


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you have a baby gate that would keep them apart without need of the muzzle, or would Sydney or Mr C be likely to get around it?


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 9, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> Do you have a baby gate that would keep them apart without need of the muzzle, or would Sydney or Mr C be likely to get around it?



We do and we did that for a while.... But as much as she hates the muzzle I think she would rather wear it and "be with us" than be behind the gate... All she does is whine and cry behind the gate... At least when she's out her although muzzled she just lays in he bed and sleeps... Unless cookie sniffs her lol then she growls lol


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 10, 2012)

Love the pics of Charlie and Mr. Cookie. It's amazing how well different animals get along. Bunnies are awesome and can learn to live with loads of different animals. 

My dog Jake loves his bunnies too. 

Thanks for sharing. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 10, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> Love the pics of Charlie and Mr. Cookie.Â  It's amazing how well different animals get along.Â  Bunnies are awesome and can learn to live with loads of different animals.Â
> 
> My dog Jake loves his bunnies too.Â
> 
> ...



It sure is amazing! This morning I gave Charlie some banana (our dogs LoVE banana) and then let Cookie out to play and he ran right up to Charlie and took his banana! Ha! Charlie just sat there looking at me like "mom! Do Something!" lol lol lol made me laugh so hard!


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 10, 2012)

Honey like the banana peel, so I wash it before peeling a banana for me, then cut it into strips & let dry.


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 10, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> Honey like the banana peel, so I wash it before peeling a banana for me, then cut it into strips & let dry.



Oh wow! I didnt know they could have banana peel! So do you let it dry out completely? Does it not then turn black? Cookies loves loves loves banana... But only gets it once or twice a week...


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 11, 2012)

So last night Mr.C was out running around playing... And he jump up on my hubby's stomach (he was laying on the couch) started to groom him a bit, gave him a lick and jumped away leaving a poop right on his stomach!!!!! LOL he has never ever pooped outside of his house since he came home a month ago and the first place he decides to is is papa! Hahahahaha I laughed so hard! Silly bunny!


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 12, 2012)

Cookie got a stuffed girlfriend bunny today! He got very excited and drug her into his little house and began to "romance" her  lol so funny!


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 12, 2012)

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> Cookie got a stuffed girlfriend bunny today! He got very excited and drug her into his little house and began to "romance" her  lol so funny!


Well at least with that "romance" there will be no danger of babies. Or fights for that matter.

Glad he is enjoying his new "stuffed" girlfriend. lol

Would love to see pics of Mr. Cookie's new GF. Ahhh bunny love. lol

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 12, 2012)

Mr. C's new girlfriend! Hubby has named her "pinky" lol may they have a long happy life together  lol hahahaha 

















He seems to love her lol 

Andrew (my hubs) was wondering if a stuffed wife would "frustrate" him? Cuz it's not the real thing? Thoughts?


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 13, 2012)

Nah, he knows it's not the real thing. He knows by the scent that it's a toy. 

Wouldn't frustrate him, he'll just throw around, and play with it. Also "romance" it. But I doubt there will be frustration. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 13, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> Nah, he knows it's not the real thing.Â  He knows by the scent that it's a toy.Â
> 
> Wouldn't frustrate him, he'll just throw around, and play with it.Â  Also "romance" it.Â  But I doubt there will be frustration.Â
> 
> K



Awesome! Yah that is what I was thinking... So cute though when I came down this morning he was curled up with "her" sleeping! So precious!


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 17, 2012)

Aww bless curled up sleeping with his little stuffed bunwife :big kiss:


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 17, 2012)

Imnot feeling well today... And bless his little heart he has been sleeping next to me on the couch all day... Hes also been grooming me like crazy lol my leg is a little raw from all the licking! Lol I've tried to explain to him that my not feeling well is more than a "bad hair day" but I guess he's just doing all he's knows... Just trying to make me feel better! :inlove:

My snuggle buddy...


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 17, 2012)

What a sweetie! And knowing you are not feeling good, to have him stay and cuddle, that's truly amazing. 

A little raw on the leg, I think I could tolerate that knowing he's there to help me feel better. 

BTW, hoping you are feeling better soon. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 17, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> What a sweetie!Â  And knowing you are not feeling good, to have him stay and cuddle, that's truly amazing.Â Â
> A little raw on the leg, I think I could tolerate that knowing he's there to help me feel better.Â
> BTW, hoping you are feeling better soon.Â
> K


Yes! He literally was out on the couch with me all day! And followed me every time I got up! He's amazing! Can't believe we ever lived without him... :inlove: When my husband got home he went back to his house and has been in his bed sleeping for hours without moving! Lol taking care of a sick mamma is exhausting for a sweet little nurse bun bun... Hehehe lol
And thank you! I hope so too... I have a bad back and neck and this morning my neck decided to lock up completely... Hopefully it will be gone tomorrow...


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 18, 2012)

So I just LOVE these long weekends when we are all just home with no plans and can just hang out together! All day today both pups have been loose (and unmuzzled yaya!) with cookie  Sydney got a little to feisty with cookie earlier and he boxed her on the nose! Ha go cookie! She let out this huge yelp and ran and hide hahahaha she wasn't hurt, it just startled her lol she has been super calm the rest of the day and completely ignored him! I feel like we finally are complete! He has been out all day and we now can leave hi. Out with us now whenever we are home! No worry of having to lock the pups up so he can come out... 

He also had his first play with newspaper today! He.went.crazy! Lol he just dug and chewed and shredded like crazy lol he also decided that he would rather lay with me on the sofa than my hubby! Lol we were snuggling (hubby and I) and cookie man come over and started nudging and nibbling on the hubs til he moved... Then he snuggled up and flopped riht next to me! HA! He looked so pleasesd with himself... Little bugger! :biggrin2:


----------



## candykittten (Feb 18, 2012)

He's so beautiful! He looks really happy


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 23, 2012)

So today it is quite warm around here for february! And so I opened up all the windows to air this place out, and WOW! Cookie has been racing around like a crazy bun, binkying and jumping and running up and down the stairs! Wow somebunny loves the fresh air! 

In other news we have been on the fence about whether or not to get cookie fixed, and I think we've decided that we will... I doesn't spray mark or have any aggressive tendencies... He has started pooping all over his cage tho (like piles) nd now has started throwing it all over the kitchen... We have a really big kitchen and he is on the opposite side from the cabinets and such and I found a bun poo on my counter last night! How in the world? Lol also our pup Charlie has started eating bun poo... *sigh* he eats everything inappropriate, and yet is very picky with actual dog food lol so we will prob get him fix when it gets a little warmer out... In a month or so...


----------



## BunMommaD (Feb 29, 2012)

So everything has been going really good around here... I have been working crazy crazy 12/15 hour days lately and thankfully Mr.Cookie isn't too unhappy with me  

Last weekend my hubby and I took a trip out to wegmans (about a 40 minute drive) and found a bunch of super yummy new greens for Mr.C to try... He loved them all... Except the dandelion leaves... I thought he would love them and was so excited to find them... But he doesn't really care for them... Just eats around them lol

Anyway here is a video of the mister last night... I seriously can't get enough of him


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 1, 2012)

Where's the video? Would love to see! 

So glad that Mr. Cookie is a happy bunny. And yes, I too have gotten excited thinking I found something my boy would love to eat. And to have them turn their nose up. 

Oh well, bunnies know what they like. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 2, 2012)

Ugh i don't know where the video is... I posted the link... Maybe I didn't do it right...

And yes, they sure do have a mind of their own! Mr.C is a very happy boy today! I am off today so he is out and running around crazy happy... He keeps coming back to the couch and giving me kisses and then running off to play!  

I also heard his first piggie grunts this morning lol SO CUTE! Charlie was trying to eat some of his pellets and he came racing out of his bed grunting and thumping! He head butted Charlie and chased him away lol it was very cute...


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 2, 2012)

His morning antics....


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 2, 2012)

His morning antics....


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 2, 2012)

He doesn't bother your blackberry? Q will try to eat the buttons off mine!!! He's so incredibly cute.


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 2, 2012)

qtipthebun wrote:


> He doesn't bother your blackberry? Q will try to eat the buttons off mine!!! He's so incredibly cute.



Awe thanks... *sigh* I must agree with you, I think he is just dashing 
No not really... He will occasionally look like he might but I just say hey, no no and he stops  now the tv remote is another story! He's been known to grab that and go hide with it lol


----------



## Ruki (Mar 2, 2012)

Love all the wonderful pics!


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks Ruki  

Here is another try at the video...

http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww277/darlingliz746/f12dbc97.mp4


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 3, 2012)

I just can't over how much Mr. Cookie looks like my Dobby. And has the same sweet disposition. Dobby is becoming such a sweet bunny who just loves hanging out with my husband. 

Love the video and the pics. Thanks so much for sharing!

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree K, they do look so much alike! cookie seems a little bigger to me though, maybe? How much does dobby weigh? Cookie is about 5lbs now... He looks so much better now then when we got him, weight wise 

So today my husband went out to do some shopping and saw this pet store that we hadn't seen before and so we went in... 

IT.WAS.HORRIFIC.  there were tons of bunnies and they were dirty and one was VERY skinny and looked sick... They also sold birds, all of who looked sick... As well as other rodents and HUGE snakes...  they had an enclosure with a ginormous snake right next to one with baby bunnies... Every time the snake moved the poor babies would shake and shiver and huddle together shaking :tears2: my hubby is a very logical person and doesn't really ever do anything irrationally... But he was so disturbed he looked at me with tears and said " How much do u think they are? I'd love to get them all out of here NOW!" I agreed with him but had to think logically that if we purchased anything from these jokers all we would be doing is supporting them and making it possible for them to bring MORE bunnies into the situation... It was so incredibely heartbreaking, I left it tears... We both did... :tears2: :sad:
So after that we decided to go and spoil Cookie a little more than usual!
Got him some new toys and a new tunnel, as he started chewing on the other one, and since it was plastic we got rid of it ASAP!

So here is his new and improved house... Notice the wooden "C" hahaha I was so excited when I found it in micheals lol so cute! We love him so!
:inlove:


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 4, 2012)

A few pics of Mr.C himself  just cuz he's so dashing


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 5, 2012)

Mr. C is just adorable. I love his new cage setup...and I totally love the idea of the wood C for him.

I would call the local animal groups in your area and see if there's anything that can be done about that pet store. Bad pet stores are the worst...it's worth a call to say "hey, go check this out..." and send animal control over on their asses.


----------



## mrbunny (Mar 5, 2012)

I just flipped your blog and Mr. Cookie is adorable! Love the picture of him saying hello to the dogs =)


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 5, 2012)

qtipthebun wrote:


> I would call the local animal groups in your area and see if there's anything that can be done about that pet store. Bad pet stores are the worst...it's worth a call to say "hey, go check this out..." and send animal control over on their asses.



I called... Not that they will do anything... I called about this place before and the humane society called them and told them they were coming! So ofcourse they cleaned up, however unfortunately here in wv its becoming more and more clear to me that most people in authority see animals as nothing more that property... It's so sad...


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 5, 2012)

mrbunny wrote:


> I just flipped your blog and Mr. Cookie is adorable! Love the picture of him saying hello to the dogs =)



Thank you! I am so happy they all get along so well


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 5, 2012)

My Dobby weighs in around 3 lbs. So he is a bit smaller than your Mr. Cookie.

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 5, 2012)

Quick Update : Cookie is getting neutered on thursday, march 29th. :shhhh:

We had been on the fence for a while about whether we should or not... But the more time goes by, the more we keep thinking we would love to eventually get him a bun wife (well a real one lol) so he must be fixed...

Maybe this summer we will start looking for a little lady  

I am a nervous wreck! Already! Lol I'm taking the day of his surgery and the day after off so i can be with him... They also said I could come and sit with him while he's waking up too! Love my vet


----------



## mrbunny (Mar 6, 2012)

That's great of your vet to allow you to accompany Cookie after the surgery. Good luck with the neuter!

Really glad to hear you're getting a bunwife for Cookie. His dashing good lucks demand it.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 6, 2012)

I know you are worried about the upcoming neutering, but everyone goes through that. Mr. Cookie will be fine. Good for you and Vet for allowing you to be there after the surgery. 

And a future wifey (real one) sounds like a blast! Good for Mr. Cookie and you.

Will be thinking of both you on that day. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you guys! Even tho I'm very nervous... I'm very excited for it to all be over...

Here are some pics of cookie with the baby I keep this morning... I swear it's so werid that he loves her so much lol I totally though he would be afraid of her,,, but nope!

Shes 10 months


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 7, 2012)

Mr. Cookie is such a darling! What an experience for this little girl to have. 

Truly amazing how well he takes to her. I would have never thought a bunny would tolerate or even enjoy the affection of a child this young. 

Good for your Mr. Cookie. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 7, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> Mr. Cookie is such a darling!Â  What an experience for this little girl to have.Â
> 
> Truly amazing how well he takes to her.Â  I would have never thought a bunny would tolerate or even enjoy the affection of a child this young.
> 
> ...



Neither would I! But she "pats" him pretty roughly and when she stops he circles her and nudges and licks for more! Hahaha it's the craziest thing...


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 15, 2012)

Just cuz I love is cute little feet and tail 






Laying with his stuffed wifey


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 15, 2012)

So it's been pretty warm around here all of the sudden! I feel like we completely skipped winter here in the panhandle and now it seems we are skipping spring and heading right into summer! When I got home from work it was 78 degrees in the house! Lol cookie was fine as before I headed out this morning I gave him his 2liter frozen bottle lol but it's way to hot for me... So for the first time EVER! We had to put the ac on IN MARCH! What! I fear this summer will.be.brutally.HOT.

In cookie news, in exactly 2 weeks he will no longer be intact  and hopefully by this time 2weeks from, we will be home... I'm nervous for him... As I am any time any of my animals have to be put under anestisia but I am also excited to have it done... I feel like he will be much happier! He is an awesome guy, and thankfully we don't have any spraying or aggression issues at all... He so sweet and awesome! But he is so intense with things! Like when he gets his mind set on something it almost becomes obsessive! Which can't be fun for him to feel so stressed! So hopefully the neuter will just chill him out a bit and not "change" him as my hubby is worried it will... He sort of feels likewe are "taking his manhood" away LOL

I also order a big batch of goodies for Mr. C today including a cottontail cottage! Oh my I can't wait to get it!


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 16, 2012)

So I am beginning to think that the estimated age we got when we adopted Cookie was WAY off! I mean... This kid is growing like a weed! I went back and looked at some pics I too the day we got him compared to now! Wow! And it's not just his weight, it's his feet and ears oh wow his ears are getting huge! Lol I'm really anxious to find out what he weighs now in 2weeks when we go... The vet is gonna think we got a different bunny! Lol


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 17, 2012)

I did the same estimate with Willard. I think he's way younger than what I thought when we first got him. It's tough once they hit that 4 month mark or year mark to really know how old they are. Even Vets have difficulty. 

Look forward to hearing what the Vet has to day about your Cookie. He's such a sweetie. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 18, 2012)

Well in cleaning out cookies cage today, I discovered that he had ripped up the inside of his little house... It was a "cat house" type thing that was carpeted and he could get on top of and inside... Well he had ripped it up so much that there were STAPELS! In there! I guess they used them to keep the carpet down... OMG! I was freaking out! I guess now we have to watch that he doesn't act sick to make sure he has t eaten any... UGH... He also had been peeing on top of it... YUCK! Now all he has is his tunnel, until we figure out something else for him... Maybe I'll look for a box to ut in there with some holes cut... 

Crazy bun, worrying me to death! Oiy! :foreheadsmack:


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 18, 2012)

We spent alot of time today cleaning and organizing and hanging picture pictures that I have had sitting around for a while lol and we were able to "recycle" some of the boxes the pics were in for Mr. Cookie 

Here is his new play area!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 19, 2012)

Mr. Cookie is so lucky to have "Pet" parents like you. Looks like he's enjoying himself.

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 19, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> Mr. Cookie is so lucky to have "Pet" parents like you.Â  Looks like he's enjoying himself.
> 
> K



Awe thank you Karen! We try... Our pets are after all our "kids"  and they bring us so much joy, and companionship... The least we can do is give them our best


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 23, 2012)

Cookie got a cottontail cottage today! He was a little wary at first... That is until we brought his "wifey" in and placed her in the top  he suddenly wad very brave and went right up to be with her  he loves it! And we think it's just adorable! So glad u got 2 tho, cuz he's really been chewing at it... I wonder how long it will last lol


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 24, 2012)

He looks so good up there! Now the King has his Castle. So glad he's enjoying it. 

Really neat cottage. Never seen them around here until I came to this forum. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 24, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> He looks so good up there!Â  Now the King has his Castle.Â  So glad he's enjoying it.Â
> 
> Really neat cottage.Â  Never seen them around here until I came to this forum.Â
> 
> K



Yes! He is def the king around here  (of course my hubby would like that title lol so he is at the very least a prince 

And yes, I love these cottages! They are so cool! And I'd never seen them anywhere before either... I wish they sold them at a store around here... I bought these online.


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 24, 2012)

Well I thought I should share some pics of our other furry kids  

This is Charlie and Sydney after a long hike last summer 






And this is Sydney and Charlie taking a nap together after being groomed 






And just for fun one of the hubs and I  
It's from our last trip to kings dominion in the fall! One of my favorites


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 25, 2012)

Love the pics of the Other furry friends.

And what a lovely couple you make! 

Thanks so much for sharing!

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 25, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> Love the pics of the Other furry friends.
> 
> And what a lovely couple you make!Â Â
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the sweet compliment.I love that man more than my own life... He's my everything  (well... He and our fur-babies


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 25, 2012)

Ohhh I so love me some bun bums and feet :inlove:






I could literally squeeze him and cuddle him forever! Altho I wouldn't cuz he would hate that LOL but... If he didn't mind... Omg! I totally would get nothing else done but bunny squeezes


----------



## candykittten (Mar 28, 2012)

I've been thinking about getting a cottage for Anthony but I can't seem to find many places that sell them. One website out of Montreal had it for sale for around $30


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 28, 2012)

candykittten wrote:


> I've been thinking about getting a cottage for Anthony but I can't seem to find many places that sell them. One website out of Montreal had it for sale for around $30



Yeah they aren't cheap! But it's lasting better than I thought it would... I spent about 50$ for 2... And he has chewed it up a bit but really just likes to lie in it and climb up and down


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow... What a day we have had... 12 hrs and we are finally back home!

I don't really know exactly where to begin, so I'll start with asking for extra prayers for my little man...

We dropped him off around 830am and I got a call around 100pm that he was done... The vet sounded exhausted and stressed when he spoke... I thought that odd, until he began to explain the surgery... Long story short it was NOT ideal and really rough! My poor baby turns out was the victim of a botched neuter at some point prior to us getting him... Dr. L said that it looked with they cut him with a hatchet! :tears2: these wack jobs that cut him up, only removed ONE testicle! A 30/40 minute procedure, turned into a 2hour one... He had to remove the remaining testicle and a bunch of scar tissue that was soon if not already going to be interfering with his ability to urinate properly... :tears2: he also explained that twor the end cookies heart began to race, to a point that he thought it might stop! But he quickly gave him meds to help stabilize it and thank God they worked...
He said in an ideal world he would keep him overnight, however since they don't have staff there all night... He didn't advise that. He gave me the option of taking him to a local 24 hour place or bringing him home, with the knowledge that I may very well need to bring him back tomorrow. We choose to bring him home... I was worried that the stress of being left in yet another strange place would just be too much for him....

He is really beaten up, but is home... So far he has drank a whole small bowl a water and is having more now as I type this... He is so thirsty poor boy... Absolutely NO interest in eating! But at least he is drinking! We have a make shift litter box for him that has a floor level enterance, so NO jumping and have removed all things from his pen that he could jump on...

A few questions....

How long should I wait for him to eat on his own before I offer him critical care? (it's been about 10/12 hours since he's eaten anything!)
What signs should I look for to show me his is in pain/discomfort? (as I know they hide things well)
And any other things that I should be alert for?
The vet told us to check the site everyday for abnormal swelling...etc... Not sure how we will do that as he hates to be picked up and really kicks..etc.. When we do... I don't want him to kick and hurt himself! Suggestions?

Lastly, thank you all so much for the love and prayers today! I was amazed at myself... How calm I was able to be... I only cried a little... Now I just have to get my boy better! Whatever it takes!

*but boy if I could get my hands on the "doc" who touched him before! Oh man... Grrrr :banghead


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 29, 2012)

Cookie still isn't eating and only has urinated twice... No poops since surgery... Is that normal?

I put one of his towels in the dryer and covered him and he just laid there  he really snuggled in though, so hopefully he makes him a little more comfortable!

My poor baby...


----------



## candykittten (Mar 29, 2012)

He probably hasn't pooped because he hasn't been eating. Is he on pain killers? They might take away his appetite


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 30, 2012)

candykittten wrote:


> He probably hasn't pooped because he hasn't been eating. Is he on pain killers? They might take away his appetite



He is not on any pain killers aside from what he had at the vet... They gave him a final dose just as we were leaving... It was a shot and the vet said the effects should last for the next day or so... So maybe that is upsetting his tummy? I read somewhere tho that after 24/36 hrs of not eating they can start to develop LIVER damage! So that is kind of freaking me out... The vet is going to call in the morning for a status report, so I guess I'll ask him then...

I have my sleeping bag in the kitchen floor next to him,,.. I'm so tired, I hope I can get some sleep tonight...


----------



## candykittten (Mar 30, 2012)

Try and relax  The more relaxed you are, the more relaxed Cookie will feel! Just think about how happy Cookie will be when he finally gets to live with his bunny wife


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear Mr. Cookie went through an extended procedure. Sending you well wishes that this bad experience turns around real fast for all of you. 

My boys started eating the minute I got them home, so I have no clue on what to say with what you are going through. 

Please keep us informed. The Vet should know what you need to do to get Mr. Cookie to eat. Don't blame the poor boy. He's been through the mill. 

Keep strong. It will be OK. Staying calm will help Mr. Cookie stay calm too. They do read your emotions. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 30, 2012)

Poor baby. I hope he is eating a little this morning. I'd think putting some kind of juice in his water would be a good idea.

PS Initially I typed "Poop" for "Poor", so I hope he soon will be.


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 30, 2012)

Small update : so at about 2am cookie had a piece of parsley and abt an hour later a piece of cilantro and a piece of red leaf lettuce... Nothing since... He also had one small piece of hay a little bit ago... Not really what I would call "eating" and he can't possibly sustain himself on such a little amount... He has NO interest in pellets, oats, bananas, apples...etc...  we have added apple juice to his water... But he hasn't really drank much since the 2huge bowls he gulped down yesterday when he got home... He is peeing alot, prob because of all the fluids he was pumped with yesterday... Thank god for that, I know that at least we don't have to worry about dehydration today... At about 4 am he has 2tiny little poops... But none since... He is also refusing critial care... I have yet to get a hold of the vet, for some reason I can't get through! I will page him in an hour if I don't hear back ... My hubby is working from home today, so I'm going now to take a short nap... I was up all night watching him... I'm wiped! :zzzzz


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 30, 2012)

Take care of yourself as well as Mr C.


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 30, 2012)

Well so much for a nap... I spoke to the vet and he wants to see him asap! Said he should be showing more interest in food... And should be more alert! So back we go... Another long day of driving! I need some STRONG coffee!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 30, 2012)

Sending REAL GOOD Karma your way. Hoping Mr. Cookie is back to his sweet self in no time. Also PLEASE drive safely! 

K


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 30, 2012)

Tippy wouldn't eat (or drink at all) after her surgery, and I had to do a two hour drive each way to take her back, too.
 
They gave her an IV with fluids and a syringe so I could feed her the critical care. She realized pretty **** fast that I was either going to hold her and force feed her critical care or she would eat on her own. Needless to say, she started eating after only two force-feeds of the stuff. 

For Tippy's recovery, it took about 3 days before she was finally back to something vaguely resembling normal. Cookie is a rex, right? My bunny-vet told me that she has more trouble with mini-rexes eating after surgery than any other breed. 

Chances are, your little guy will be eating again tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 30, 2012)

So we are home... Spent a few hours at the vet holding cookie while he got iv fluids... He just laid there in his towel and slept  the vet tried to syringe feed him some critical care but cookie started squealing! It was terrifying... I've never heard him almost scream like that! As soon as he got back in my lap, he burrowed under the towel and didn't move... They checked him over to make sure he wasn't hurt... He wasn't, he just did not want that syringe near him...  he sent us home with some pain meds, however he doesn't think he is in any significant pain (so he gave them to us just incase...) I'm going to try to avoid them, for fear they may make his tummy upset, which we certainly don't need! So so far today all he has had is a tiny bit fo hay... The plan is I'm going to try and make him a veggie smoothie in a little while, with a bunch of dark leafy veggies and some banana baby food (per the vets suggestion) to see if maybe he will drink some of it... For now tho, he is sleeping and I'm gonna get some dinner and rest for a bit...

Good news from the vet tho... Is he isn't infected! And overall for what he has been through looks ok! He id his main concern right now was getting things in his tummy nd keeping his gut moving... So that is why we'll be focusing on!

And Q - he isn't a Rex, he's a Silver marten (we think anyway lol)


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 30, 2012)

So glad you are both home. So glad to hear that there is no infection. 

Poor baby! My heart goes out to him going through this. Hopefully your smoothie will start him eating. Understand about the pain meds and bunnies tummies. Got lucky THREE times with pain meds (Dobby and Kreacher, and now Neville). Made Neville very tired and disoriented but he did eat his hay. 

Hoping Mr. Cookie and you get some rest after your ordeal. And wake up tomorrow both feeling a bit better. Will keep you both in our thoughts. Please keep me informed. Mr. Cookie is definitely special to me. He looks just like my Dobby.

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 30, 2012)

No infection is great. I'm sure he'll try the veggie smoothie, but if he resists it at first, I wonder if it might be a good idea to put a few drops of it on his face near his mouth, so he'd lick it off.


----------



## candykittten (Mar 30, 2012)

Have you tried offering alfalfa? Might entice him to eat and he could do with the extra nutrients atm. Also have you tried adding a heating pad?


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks ladies! It means alot!

candykittten wrote:


> Have you tried offering alfalfa? Might entice him to eat and he could do with the extra nutrients atm. Also have you tried adding a heating pad?



And he has alfalfa hay currenly... Isnt really interested... And we have been putting towels in the dryer and giving them to him warm, and when it cools off we have another warm one ready... A heating pad would make me nervous as he could chew it or the cord...


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 30, 2012)

Well I have a little hope... I just saw some of his rotten little personality!  I made him a smoothie with kale, red leaf lettuce, banana and apple! Yum! Went in and sat down next to him... He came over to me took 3 lick of it and then grabbed the edge and dumped it all over me!!! Bahahahahaha I guess he doesn't like my cooking! And then when I said what r you doing? He walked over and flopped  

This is him after the incident... Playing dumb...







Needless to say after this happened, I think the little brat is going to be fine! Lol I love him! :inlove:


----------



## candykittten (Mar 30, 2012)

BunMommaD wrote:


> A heating pad would make me nervous as he could chew it or the cord...



The make neat Frisbee like ones that you microwave. Most vet offices use them cause they are cordless and stay warm for long periods. Just a thought


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 30, 2012)

candykittten wrote:


> BunMommaD wrote:
> 
> 
> > A heating pad would make me nervous as he could chew it or the cord...
> ...



I've never seen anything like that! I wonder where I could get one...??


----------



## candykittten (Mar 30, 2012)

BunMommaD wrote:
I've never seen anything like that! I wonder where I could get one...??[/quote]

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00008AJH9/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 30, 2012)

Well that is just too cool! I just ordered one  thanks for the suggestion, I think he will love it!


----------



## candykittten (Mar 30, 2012)

No problem  Seems like it would be a handy thing to have around.. Also I went ahead and ordered a Cottontail Cottage. Pricey but I think it will be worth it! It will be here next week


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 31, 2012)

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> I made him a smoothie with kale, red leaf lettuce, banana and apple! Yum! Went in and sat down next to him... He came over to me took 3 lick of it and then grabbed the edge and dumped it all over me!!! Bahahahahaha I guess he doesn't like my cooking! And then when I said what r you doing? He walked over and flopped


What a food critic. He should get a job reviewing rabbit food. Definitely sounds like he's feeling better.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 31, 2012)

Sounds like Mr. Cookie is on the mend. So glad to hear. Not that he made a mess of things, but that he's showing some of his personality. 

Hoping this morning all is well. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 31, 2012)

So this morning Mr.C is still not eating much... But he is eating some hay and some greens... Has absolutely no interest in pellets or oats or fruits...
spoke to the vet and he said his main concern was some eating throughout the day, to keep his gut moving... He is pooping again but they are so small... Like crumbs... I tried to give him some gas drops, but he won't take fruit so I can't hide it in anything... He has little energy bursts today... And was playing with his toys a bit...
He is starting to look quite skinny to me... I sure hope his appetite completely returns soon! My poor boy...


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 31, 2012)

It's a start. Hopefully as the day progresses, he'll start eating more. When Neville got sick, I was thrilled he was eating something. It took awhile but he did start eating pellets again. 

Poor baby has been through a lot. The energy spurts and the eating of the hay and greens are really good signs. 

Keep strong! Mr. Cookie needs that as well to keep the slow progress back to his ole self going.

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks, K! 

He is also leaving alot of cecals behind... Which he has never done... How can I get him to eat them?


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 31, 2012)

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> Thanks, K!
> 
> He is also leaving alot of cecals behind... Which he has never done... How can I get him to eat them?


I don't know if you can make him eat them if he's only interested in hay right now. I guess you just need to bear with it right now until he's back to his ole self. 

K


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 31, 2012)

That sounds pretty much exactly like what happened to the Tip after her IV treatment. She started to eat a little...but within about 14 hours she was eating like a monster again.

Getting the personality back is good, thouh. Means he's not in too much pain. And hay is the best thing that he could eat...so....it's good that he's eating it!

And I had a momentary mind-slip of what type of bunny he was. I was like he's cute and cuddly...REX! 

Kisses to Cookie!


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 31, 2012)

qtipthebun wrote:


> That sounds pretty much exactly like what happened to the Tip after her IV treatment. She started to eat a little...but within about 14 hours she was eating like a monster again.
> 
> Getting the personality back is good, thouh. Means he's not in too much pain. And hay is the best thing that he could eat...so....it's good that he's eating it!
> 
> ...



Thanks... He has been 24 hours now since his iv fluids and is still sleeping a lot and just nibbling every now and again... But as long as he is consistently nibbling I guess it's good... He does get a little energy and will walk around his pen like 3times and then flop exhausted poor boy... 

He is def not himself, He BIT my hubby yesterday! Which has NEVER happened! He's never bitten anyone... He went into his cage to clean up the green smoothie that cookie spilled and cookie ran over to him and just bit his hand! :confused2: 
It was crazy weird... he didn't hold it against him... But let him know that if it happened again when he was better, they'd have a problem 

And I think Rex buns are so cuddly! I'm hoping when the time comes for Mr.C to pick his wife, he picks a Rex ... Their fur is so soft!


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 31, 2012)

I guess everyone in your family has to share Mr C's pain in some way.


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 31, 2012)

Little C monster update: well today he has been really REALLY grouchy I thought maybe he was in a little extra pain? So I gave him a little pain med, but just half the reg dose... Didn't really seem to help the grouchiness just made him sleepy lol hubby went out today and got all kinds of different kind of hay... Since he really isnt eating much else I thought if he had a variety maybe he will eat more.... So he currently has a big Timothy basket stuffed with orchard grass, some crazy tasty timothy hay, some Timothy hay with dried flowers, and some alfalfa... He has eaten a bit more... But now he is just sleeping... He's been leaving lots of cecals everywhere... Man they stink! Lol I've never smelled them before because he always eats all of them... We just checked his belly and all looks just like it did yesterday when the vet said it looked good... So I guess it's good! Pretty swollen and red but no more so than yesterday... We have also been through 5 different crocks for water! And he has dumped everyone.of.them. He has no interest in drink the water... Just throwing it everywhere... I didn't want him to have to reach and stretch to use the bottle but he doesnt seem to want the crock in there... 

I know it's only been 36 hrs since his surgery (even tho it feels like at least a week) but I'm tired... And miss my happy go lucky bunny... Wish I had a magic wand and he would just be better already! So hard when the kids are sick...


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 31, 2012)

Is one of the crocks big enough to put a brick in?


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 31, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> Is one of the crocks big enough to put a brick in?



No none of them were that big... I'm afraid he'll get in it, if it's big enough... For some reason he seems to like being wet? Every time he dumps the crocks he immediately flops in the spilt water... Which of course leaves him pretty wet and I end up freaking out and running there drying him off before he gets sicker... He's a weird-O... 

We do have a few big steel bowls from when we had a bigger dog, I guess we could give it a try... If he starts swimming, I promise to take a video before I freak out!:big wink:


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 31, 2012)

Smart idea about the different hays. I did that with Neville giving him Timothy and Orchard his first few days of illness. That's all he would eat. 

Can you give him his bottle but not make him stretch? It seems that he hates the crock and once his bottle that he's used to drinking from. Also could he be laying in the water because it cools his swollen belly. I know it must be a pain because I would be afraid him being wet could bring on a cold, but maybe that's why he's flopping in it? 

Poor thing. I wish I had a magic wand too. I would send it to you so that you could use it. He reminds me so much of my Dobby. Know you must be tired as well as Mr. Cookie. Really got a raw deal from a botched neutering before he met you. Now he's paying the price and you have to see him going through it. 

Stay strong. Wishing Mr. Cookie a needed rest tonight and a much better day tomorrow. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Mar 31, 2012)

Well he still has his bottle in there... And I moved it so it's lower... But he tried it once yesterday and squealed  so I guess it hurt... and he has not tried again (that i have seen anyway) and so they only water he has been getting (other than what he is licking off his wet body) is from his super wet veggies... I did try something else a little bit ago... One of my small stone ware (heavy) pots! I haven't seen him drink anything yet... But he hasn't tipped it  I hope he will drink from it... Just until he is better and then I'll happily remove it and never put a dreaded bowl in his domainagain LOL and he is probably flopping in the water cuz it feels good... I thought that too... Only prob is, I'm not suppose to let it get wet! Thankfully he has only managed to soak his side and back the 3 times he's flopped in a puddle today... So his belly has remained fairly dry... I've been giving him warmth with towels fresh out of the dryer... But perhaps he would like his frozen water bottle as well... Maybe I'll put it on the opposite side of his cage so he can get some cool on his belly if he wants without getting wet and then cuddle in the warm towel too...

And yes! If you find that wand please send it my way! This boy is wearing.me.out.


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 1, 2012)

Well it seems to be working.... He didn't tip the pot all night and my hubby saw him drink a good bit out of it this morning!  he also finished all his veggies I gave him before bed!   

Hes still not eating pellets... But he took a raisin from me this morning! And a piece of banana! First sweet in days! 

And right now as I type he is trying to chew his way out of the xpen... I think he is getting a bit stir crazy in there...BUT! He will just have to deal! Cuz I am not chancing him ripping those stitches! NO WAY!

My hope for today is that he will resume pellets and I won't find anymore cecals being left behind! I have to go back to work tomorrow and would feel so much better if he is dng both those things!


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 1, 2012)

So glad to hear that Mr. Cookie is doing so much better. Congratulations on him eating the veggies and interested in sweets! 

I think the pellets will be next. It took Neville a good 4 days to really start with the pellets, but now the last 2 days he's eaten all of them. 

Hopefully he starts for you today so that you can go to work tomorrow not worrying. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 1, 2012)

Good progress. More will come.


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 1, 2012)

So I just went in to clean up dinner and there is definitely a dent in his pellets!!! (a very small dent but a dent nonetheless!) and there haven't been any cecals left, that I can see anyway! Still tiny "dry Cumb" poops... But he must of eaten his cecals or slipped them to the dogs LOL cuz I don't see any  woohoo  

And I am returning to work tomorrow but my sweet hubby is still nervous about leaving him so he is going to stay home with him for one more day! I love him and his love for our pets :inlove:


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 2, 2012)

So thrilled about the small dent of pellets. Sounds like our Neville when he started back eating them. Baby steps. 

ALRIGHT Mr. Cookie! 

And your hubby is so sweet. Glad to hear someone will be with your sweet guy one more day. 

But absolutely thrilled so hear that this sweet guy is rebounding after such a rough time. 

K


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 2, 2012)

Sounds like he's on the mend. Glad to hear it! For Tip, as soon as she started eating veggies, she was fine again. I hope Cookie is the same way.


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 3, 2012)

Well it's been 5 days, I'm so happy we are on the other side of that nasty surgery! He is a different bun this morning! He is eating alot of hay, veggies and pellets (not as much pellets as usually, but almost!) making a royal mess and HE TOOK A CARROT from me this morning! He loves carrots and this has been my measure of if he still doesn't feel well... He has refused carrots and even grunted at me for offering them lol for the last 5 days! And this morning I offered him one... He sniffed a long while and then took it very gently... Dropped it... Sniffed more... And then grabbed it and ran off and ate it  

I'm so glad to have my boy back! Now I can't wait for him to be able to come out and be a house rabbit again... What's everybody think? A week? 10 days? 2weeks? I don't want to risk ANYTHING! The vet said after a week, to use my discretion...

Oh I have also noticed alot less poops being left around his pen! And he appears to be a bowl drinking bunny now... Or should I say a pot drink bunny lol since he is using my ceramic pot as a bowl  he hasn't touched his bottle since he tried day 3 and it hurt... Which is just fine with me! Whatever he wants


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 3, 2012)

Well it's been 5 days, I'm so happy we are on the other side of that nasty surgery! He is a different bun this morning! He is eating alot of hay, veggies and pellets (not as much pellets as usually, but almost!) making a royal mess and HE TOOK A CARROT from me this morning! He loves carrots and this has been my measure of if he still doesn't feel well... He has refused carrots and even grunted at me for offering them lol for the last 5 days! And this morning I offered him one... He sniffed a long while and then took it very gently... Dropped it... Sniffed more... And then grabbed it and ran off and ate it  

I'm so glad to have my boy back! Now I can't wait for him to be able to come out and be a house rabbit again... What's everybody think? A week? 10 days? 2weeks? I don't want to risk ANYTHING! The vet said after a week, to use my discretion...

Oh I have also noticed alot less poops being left around his pen! And he appears to be a bowl drinking bunny now... Or should I say a pot drink bunny lol since he is using my ceramic pot as a bowl  he hasn't touched his bottle since he tried day 3 and it hurt... Which is just fine with me! Whatever he wants


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 3, 2012)

Hurray.

About when to resume normal activities, you don't want him doing any jumping for awhile. So let him stay somewhere for a few days where he can't jump up on something & he'll soon be all ok.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 3, 2012)

Absolutely GREAT News! So glad Mr. Cookie is coming around. I would take it slow with your boy. Mine were out in a week but they didn't even come close to what poor Mr. Cookie went through. I'd wait the required week but then for another week, only an area where he really can't jump up on anything. 

I'm so thrilled for all of you! Nasty time will be a thing of the past real soon.

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you both! I'm so glad he is on his way out of this... There were a few moments there when I didn't think he would make it at all!

And I agree... 2weeks it is  I don't have any way of keeping him from jumping once he is out... We live in a 3story town home and our sofas are pretty high... And the floor plan is pretty open... He is currently in an xpen so I'll prob just let him stay confined to that until he is ready to run all over again  I would just let him out in the kitchen but he has been known to try and jump up onto the chairs (which are pretty high!) so I don't wanna chance it... Ad with this boy there will Be no "little bit" of time out lol once he is out for the first time HA it'll prob take him all day to wanna go back! So 2weeks it is... I'm thinking we will probably have to re-acclimate the dogs to him again... They are very sweet between the xpen bars... but since he hasn't been out in so long, best to be safe...


----------



## candykittten (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm so glad he's feeling better! I was worried about him


----------



## Samara (Apr 3, 2012)

:thumbup


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

So cookie has never enjoyed being picked up or held... But after all this sickness and needing to be held so much... Either! I have gotten more confident OR he is warming up 

I've also learned the burrito hold and seriously love love love being able to "swaddle" him like a little baby and hold him While he falls asleep  and he isn't stressed at all... Because the other night I pick him up in the towel and took him upstairs and sat in the rocking chair and rocked him for a while... He fell so fast asleep that I was able to completely let go of him and he was just rest on me... It.was.so.sweet. Almost made me cry... I love him SO!

So since I didn't get any pics jof us rocking hehe 

I had hubby take some pics this evening when I picked him up for a snuggle and to check his incision (which btw looks AWESOME! No more swelling, hardly any redness, no irritation! I seriously can't believe he left it alone! Go cookie!  

So here is our Burrito Baby!












:inlove::inlove:


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 4, 2012)

et::balloons:


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like he's as snug as bug in a rug! He looks very relaxed. 

So glad to hear he's doing so well! 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 7, 2012)

Well 9 days out and cookie is doing great! Everything is back to normal except his energy... He gets really worn out alot after any playing or eating and sleeps alot more than he used too... But I know he is still healing and that is to be excepted!

In other news! Mr.Cookies "big sister" Sydney Mae's birthday is today! She is seven today. 7 years ago in July, I walked into a pet store and she stole my heart. I brought her home right away... She was 12 weeks old and 1.5 lbs :innocent Today she is 17 lbs of smart, charismatic, silliness with endless energy and boundless kisses! She loves tennis balls and will chase them to the ends of the earth! She also loves more than anything else... BANANAS! She even chose a banana over a homemade birthday cupcake! This girl is obsessed! Lol and we believe part monkey! :big wink: but we love her just the same! And are SO glad everyday that she is part of our family! 

Happy Birthday Baby Girl!!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Sydney Mae. You must be part monkey.

And I'm glad to hear your little brother, Mr Cookie, is continuing to recover.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday wishes to Miss Sydney Mae. What a sweetie. 

So glad to hear Mr. Cookie is on his way to a full recovery! 

K


----------



## mrbunny (Apr 11, 2012)

Happy belated birthday, Sydney Mae! She looks like a sweetheart. 

I'm sorry to hear about Cookie's tough ordeal with his neuter, but I'm glad to hear he's on the mend. And they say boys are easier! Neuters, anyway. 

Love the pictures of Burito Cookie. Scrumptious! It's good to see that he is warming up to you. Animals are smart, they can sense your "trustworthiness." Cookie knows that you and your husband are doing your best to take care of him.


----------



## mrbunny (Apr 11, 2012)

I just remembered! If you have some willow leaves and branches around, you can feed some to Cookie. Willow is a natural pain reliever. I don't think Cookie is in much pain anymore, but it may help with the healing process.


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 13, 2012)

mrbunny wrote:


> I just remembered! If you have some willow leaves and branches around, you can feed some to Cookie. Willow is a natural pain reliever. I don't think Cookie is in much pain anymore, but it may help with the healing process.



That is so cool! And definitely knowledge I will keep in mind, for the future! Awesome!


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes for our little Sydney Mae! We love her so 

Mr. C update : we are 2 weeks and 1day out for his surgery and he is becoming our house bunny again! Yippee  he has been out for about 3runs now and has been out most of today... I can't say that I have noticed a huge change, other than his intensity is much less... When he is being naughty a simple "NO" once or twice will do... Where as before, I could say no till I was blue in the face... He never quit! Lol he is also not pooping in his pen anymore just one or two here or there...all in his litter box! He used to leave poops all over his pen everyday! Like 30 or 40! He has been really nervous the last few days, and I was worried that it was because of the neuter... But today he seems to be almost back to his old self... Chasing the dogs around, chewing up his cardboard and flopping by the tv lol his incision site looks awesome, and he just this morning for the first time let me touch it and press firmly without any discomfort reaction!!! The only thing that is still hanging around is his sleepiness... He just gets tired all more quickly than he used too... But he naps and then resumes running all over again! I had a talk with our vet and we sent him pictures of his incision site and after he got them, he said they looked so good, we don't even have to come back in for a follow up. Unless there is a problem! Wooohooo 
I'm so happy to be on the other side of this nastiness! Thank you all for the prayers and well wishes! It's been one rough few weeks, so glad they are behind us, and my little man is all better


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 13, 2012)

Mr.C snoozing away... I've also noticed since his neuter that he sleeps much more soundly now than he ever did before...


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 13, 2012)

So glad to hear Mr. Cookie is doing so much better and back to his ole self. So glad that he's able to rest. Absolutely love the pics. No more raging hormones so he can now relax and just be himself. The Sweet Little Guy you fell in love with.

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 20, 2012)

It's been a while since I've written and I thought I would jump on here and update 

My life has been crazy stressful lately... Lots of decisions to make work wise, and I'm not really sure what to do... Stress stress stress lol the weather has been gorgeous tho, so I'm so grateful for that! 

Mr.C is back to his old self or I rather his new self! Believe it or not he is much more curious and gets into much more trouble now! LOL before his neuter he was so focused on his stuffed bun wifey and chin marking everything, that he didn't really get into much... But NOW? Wow! He is the busiest little guy and into everything Lol

A few days ago he was sleeping in his little cottontail cottage, or so I thought... And I heard this noise coming from the pantry... I got so scared I thought we had a mouse, well I was actually thinking RAT because the noise sounded so BIG! I get the broom slowly open the door bend down and IT'S COOKIE! LOL I have NO idea how he got into the pantry! NO IDEA! Then I came up from doing Laundry yesterday and he was up on our table by the stairs! It's really high, all I can figure it he climbed through the banister from the stairs lol

And TODAY! I was Cleaning out the closet in the living room and everything was WAY to quiet... Which of course means trouble LOL I got into the kitchen and the dogs and cookie somehow pulled down my hubby's cheetos bag off of the counter and were chowing down! I dint know whether cookie jumped up and got them (doubtful our counters are really high and he has never attempted it, or my hubs left it on the edge and our little Charlie, who's quite the jumper grabbed it and pulled it down... But cookie was IN THE BAG! Hahahahahaha lol my camera broke yesterday so I didn't get any pics of it... Darn cuz they would have been awesome! LOL cookie is exhausted now, after spending an hour cleaning all the cheeto dust off of himself LOL 

I'm getting the camera fixed this weekend! With his new no fear attitude, I'm sure there will plenty more opportunities for awesome nauty bunny photos! LOL 

I'm so grateful for this little guy! I can have the.worst.day. And he will just do something crazy and make me laugh so hard! :inlove:


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm glad Mr Cookie is your court jester when you deal with work stress. And I see his cottage seems to be holding up. Does he go to the upper level often?


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 20, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> I'm glad Mr Cookie is your court jester when you deal with work stress. And I see his cottage seems to be holding up. Does he go to the upper level often?



He goes to the middle level a lot to chew and lounge and hide 
He does go to the top to hang out sometimes but he def enjoys the bottom and middle levels more! And it is holding up from the outside... The inside however he has really torn up lol but that's what it's for


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 21, 2012)

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> It's been a while since I've written and I thought I would jump on here and update
> 
> My life has been crazy stressful lately... Lots of decisions to make work wise, and I'm not really sure what to do... Stress stress stress lol the weather has been gorgeous tho, so I'm so grateful for that!
> 
> ...


 Agree 100%, those little furry guys do help make a worse day better with their silly ways.. 

Glad to hear Mr. C is feeling 100% better, that bad experience completely forgotten and now truly enjoying life. And giving you a lot of laughs giving relief of stress. Ahhh the benefits of a happy bunny. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 21, 2012)

So we did some rearranging today!!!  I'm very add when it come to rearranging my house lol my husband used t never know what the house would look like in any given day when he came home from work, because I was always changing everything LOL and our dear prince cookie is learning to roll with momma craziness too! He doesn't even seem to care LOL just takes it all in stride 

So we were doing a deep cleaning of cookies area and discovered the little punk had down more urine marking on his carpet than we thought!!! (before he was neutered) as we flipped over the carpet and YUCK! Lots of stains! So it immediately went out the door and the hubs went out to find some better flooring... Ad he sure did! We found this awesome flooring at lowes... It's made for garage flooring it looks together with a complete seal (there are no holes, so if he spills something or has an accident it won't go through to the floor!) AND! It has a 25YEAR! Warrenty! And hubbs asked specifically if that would include possible damage from pets, and they said it would!!  it was the cheapest, but 25 years? It was worth it! I also used some left over nic panels I had left over from the sofa barrcade to make his space a little bigger! We also put him in the larger area of the kitchen and out our table by the window where he used to be! Because of course we don't need as much space to eat as our prince needs to live! Hehehe  
This will be his set up until he permanently moves up into my hubby's office with him in 6 months or so... Hubs will be working from home full time in the next month and once we get his office bunny proofed cookie will be moving up there with him! I'm so excited for them to be able to hang out all day everyday together! Mr.C is sure one.spoiled.bun.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 21, 2012)

That looks so good! A new start for the New and Improved Cookie! And excellent purchase! You go girl! 

And I think Mr. C. will like your ADD better than your hubs. lol I'm finding out, though my boys get out and about, they really liked it when we rearranged their crates to different sides of the room. They got a different view. Really perked them up! 

So if Mr. C is going with the flow with this change (so thrilled for all of you), he's going to love the new view in 6 months in your hubs office.. 

So thrilled for your hubs. Mine is home a lot off and on too (self employed), and Dobby loves it because he's out with Dad. Those two have become real close.

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 21, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> That looks so good!Â  A new start for the New and Improved Cookie!Â Â  And excellent purchase!Â  You go girl!Â
> And I think Mr. C. will like your ADD better than your hubs. lolÂ  I'm finding out, though my boys get out and about, they really liked it when we rearranged their crates to different sides of the room.Â  They got a different view.Â Â  Really perked them up!Â
> So if Mr. C is going with the flow with this change (so thrilled for all of you), he's going to love the new view in 6 months in your hubs office..Â
> So thrilled for your hubs.Â  Mine is home a lot off and on too (self employed), and Dobby loves it because he's out with Dad.Â  Those two have become real close.
> K



Thanks! We are so happy he is so easy going! And I am very excited for my hubby to be home full time... I think he and cookie will have lots of fun together! AND... My hubs can have a really stressful time sometimes with his job, I think cookie and our pups will be just what he needs... When he gets off the phone and is stressed to the hilt, he can just turn around and sit in the floor with them for a bit  

I wish I could work from home! I'm so jealous he will be with our babies so much!!! But being a nanny... That would be a bit difficult to do from home lol virtual nannying of the further maybe? LOL


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 22, 2012)

Today we are celebrating today! Because today is Mr. C's big brother Charlies "Gotcha" day! 

3 years ago in febuary of 2009 my aunt rescued a little pup from my grandmothers nieghborhood. He was running the streets and came to my grams backdoor for food for about 2 weeks. She would feed him some dog food, he would eat so fast that he would throw up and then he would get scared and run off... This would happen everyday! Finally after hearing her go on and on talking about this dog my aunt told her the next time he comes coax him in the house and call her and she would come and get him! A few days went by before he finally showed up... And my aunt was there within an hour and picked him up... 

This is what he looked like when she got him... Only 6 lbs very under weight, flea ridden, and very skiddish!







She did her best with him, treated his fleas and spoiled him into beginning to trust people again... However she isn't a very experienced dog person and he was not fully house trained, was intact, was extremely hyper and had absolutely NO manners! What so ever! He had no idea what sit was... Or come... After 8 weeks she was at her wits end with him, and even tho she loved him she couldn't take him any further... And he was destroying her house lol she called me one night asking for advice in shelters... Ad my sweet hubby overheard her and looked at me and said, "why don't we take him, get him fixed... Work with him, train him and then find him a good home? He's never gonna find one the wy he is now... And he's awfully cute, he should have a good one" it was as if he read my mind, I immediately suggested it to her and she was thrilled!!! Se aggreed to keep him until his neuter we scheduled for the following week... And we brought him home after his surgery!

When he came home we had 3 dogs and a bird LOL it was like a zoo around here! The first few weeks were rough! Like really rough! He was estimated to be around 2/3 years old but it was like having a brand new puppy! He chewed everything, peed everywhere and didn't respond to anything vocal! He also bolted any chance he had! We lerned really fast he had to be in.our.arms. Whenever the doors opened! Cuz he would run!
But after a lot of work and abt 6 weeks we knew he wasn't going anywhere, long gone were the thoughts that we would find him a new home, he was home! 

And just 8 weeks after he arrived we found out just what an angel he was... On June 24th 2009 my heart pup Jenna, died of sudden onset acute pneumonia... She was fine one night, and by morning was struggling to breathe... We believe she aspirated water in the night while drinking! She was 13 years old. After 36 hours of the vet fighting to save her, we set her free... Se was in my arms as she crossed the bridge... She was my best friend, daughter, sister, and constant companion since I was 13 years old... Her death ws devastating nd still writing this, I'm in tears... But Charlie was sent to comfort me! And I believe Jenna waiting for him to settle in before she left... You see, our other dog Sydney is NOT a snuggly type dog, and Jenna so was! Any time I was upset or sick she refused to leave my side! And Charlie is the biggest snuggle bug ever! In the weeks after Jenna past, he never left my side... He would even refuse to go outside or for a walk because he didn't want to leave me! He was just what I needed, I would have been lost without him in those days!

And in the years since, anytime anything happened... I scoop up my boy and go curl up for a good cry! He likes my tears and snuggled with me as ling as I need him!

He is now fully house trained, knows basic commands and is everyone's favorite! We can not get an invite to anything, holidays, birthday parties, dinners...etc without being asked to bring Charlie! We are so grateful for him and his presence in our lives! I'm so glad he chose us!

Happy gotcha day baby boy! We love you so much!






Charlie is on the right


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 22, 2012)

Your whole family was made for each other.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 22, 2012)

Happy Gotacha Day Charlie!

Yes, I truly believe animals know and a rescue knows more! Just amazing bonds from any animal that you bring in from a hard life. 

Sounds like an absolute sweetheart! You definitely struck gold with Charlie. 

Wishing many more Gotcha Days Charlie! 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 22, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> Your whole family was made for each other.



Thank you! I have to agree :innocent


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 22, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> Happy Gotacha Day Charlie!
> 
> Yes, I truly believe animals know and a rescue knows more!Â Â  Just amazing bonds from any animal that you bring in from a hard life.Â
> 
> ...



Thank you K! Nd yes, I have to agree with you... They definitely know what the good life is, nice they have experienced neglect!


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 23, 2012)

So I started emailing different rescues to inquire about any suitable matches for cookie  I'm really excited, nervous and anxious... But the choice is his! We will introduce him if we find some we think we fit in our family and if he likes then great! And if he's not into it, then that is great too! Whatever our boy wants...


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes, it's good to be flexible & let him decide whether or not the time is right.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 24, 2012)

*BunMommaD wrote: *


> So I started emailing different rescues to inquire about any suitable matches for cookie  I'm really excited, nervous and anxious... But the choice is his! We will introduce him if we find some we think we fit in our family and if he likes then great! And if he's not into it, then that is great too! Whatever our boy wants...


Hoping Cookie finds a wifey. Good for you for taking it slow and letting him have the lead in this big decision. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 30, 2012)

I thought I would come here and update a bit...

We are all living in a cloud of fur! Cookie is shedding more than our rough collie used to shed! It.is.crazy. My hubby has taken over most of his care becUse my allergies have just been awful with all the fur flying  his area has to be vacuumed 2/3 times a day! Is literally FULL! Of hair LOL Andrew has been lint rolling him as many times a day as possible... But one pass of the roller and it's completely full... 

So because of all this shedding we had to cancel his date we had set up for this weekend... They had about 6 females to introduce him too... But with all this shedding and his horrid attitude, because I'm sure he is so uncomfortable it just wasn't best to do... We will wait for this to subside and then look again! 

Wait... This will subside right?!? Like before he is BALD? I'm surprised every morning that he still has any fur left LOL

And his attitude is out of this world! He hasn't even wanted out of his pen the last 2 days (which secretly is just fine with me! Since the hair is making me so congested and sneezy lol) I miss my happy boy...

In other news my hubby is up for a promotion! Ohhh I want this for him so bad,well and for me too! I wouldn't have to work full time anymore if he got it! Fingers and toes crossed 


Anyway that's whats happening in our house!


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 30, 2012)

It's amazing how much fluff they can produce. I'm saving Honey's fluff to stuff a pillow someday, lol.


----------



## BunMommaD (May 25, 2012)

So it's been a while since I've posted... We had to go away unexpectedly to scotland for my husbands grandfathers funeral. We just got back yesterday. It was a lovely trip aside from the funeral of course. We got to see family and friends and visit and relax all of the absolutely breathtaking countryside! We love it there! I SO want to move there one day  

Anyway, back at home we had our neighbor watch our pets... He has watched our dogs for us many times but this was the first time he watched them and cookie... He's always been very responsible and done a great job, so I felt really confident leaving them in his care. We made sure the fridge was stocked with enough veggies for the 12days we were gone and there was plenty of hay! I also left a 3page instruction list for the dogs and cookie... AND I verbally explained cookies eating schedule as well! So e get home and there is a little note on TOP of my notes saying " I totally forgot abt the veggies for cookie in the fridge, I'm sorry" GAH! I look in the fridge and not one piece had been touched!!!!!!!!! That was like 30$ worth or vegetables!!!!! So I went over to see Mr.C and when we finally came out of his house HE WAS HUGE!!!!!! Like seriously FAT! I immediately weighed him and in like 12 days HE GAIN A WHOLE POUND!!!! Poor thing must have just been eating pellets constantly  I'm really pissed at this guy! I mean the emergency info was on the same page as the veggie info... If he didn't read it at all, what if something would have happened!?!?! Ugh... Poor cookie ran around the living room last night once and was so out of breath!  and we gave him some veg this morning and he ate the entire bowl, like he was starving for some fresh food  I have yet to go over and talk to him, cuz I'm mad! OHHHH he also fed cookie the ENTIRE bag of treat we had! The whole flipping thing! We have had that bag for like 4months! And in a week they are gone! Unbelievable! Argh!


----------



## BunMommaD (May 26, 2012)

Our little butterball! Lol we've started him on a diet after speaking to the vet and discussing the recent weight gain...

So he is getting his big bowl of veggies every morning, unlimited hay, and his pellets in an activity ball once a day while he's out playing... And we're eliminating his oats for now...


----------



## ZRabbits (May 26, 2012)

Glad you had a safe trip. Here it's beautiful in Scotland. So sorry to hear Mr. Cookie was in the hands of an idiot. He just threw food and treats at Mr. C. Though the weight gain is bad, something else could of happen because Mr. C wasn't on his regular diet. 

Poor baby. No wonder he scarfed those veggies down. Wishing his weight loss goes smoothly.

K


----------



## BunMommaD (May 26, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> Glad you had a safe trip.Â  Here it's beautiful in Scotland.Â Â  So sorry to hear Mr. Cookie was in the hands of an idiot.Â  He just threw food and treats at Mr. C.Â Â  Though the weight gain is bad, something else could of happen because Mr. C wasn't on his regular diet.Â
> 
> Poor baby.Â  No wonder he scarfed those veggies down.Â  Wishing his weight loss goes smoothly.
> 
> K



Thanks, I feel so bad... I really thought he understood and was responsible... Ugh... It makes me wonder about all the other times he's kept our dogs... Maybe they didn't get fed either... And the crazy thing? We called and spoke to him 3 days before we came home to see how they were doing! And he said GREAT! OMG! Unbelievable... *eye roll*

And you are right, I'm glad it was just some weight gain, I'm so relieved he is still eating, peeing and pooping normally...


----------



## LakeCondo (May 27, 2012)

His definition of "great" clearly is different from yours. I don't know how much you want to day if you EVER want him to take care of your pets again or want to stay neighborly.

Did you have the veggies separated into individual portions? Maybe next time [with any sitter] you could also give them only the amount of treats that you want to be consumed during your trip.

I'm glad Mr Cookie [now Cookie Monster] is back in good hands.


----------



## BunMommaD (May 27, 2012)

Ohhh Lake, he will NEVER care for them again! EVER! I contacted a few professional pet sitters yesterday. To get someone set up for the next time we need care!

And yes the veggies were portioned out and the treats were put away!I didn't leave any out because he only gets them so rarely, I just preferred he not get any while we were gone. 

I will be going over and talking to him on sometime Tuesday evening... And since he still lives with his mom... And she is just the nicest, I'll have the convo in front of her  he needs to know that if he can't follow directions he needs to just say so instead of saying he will do things he doesn't intend to do. Of course I'll say all that in the nicest way possible


----------



## BunMommaD (May 27, 2012)

Cookie playing with me this morning  I love him so much  I especially love how he comes to me when I call him, he is just the sweetest <3

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2976232139299

I hope the link works...


----------



## ZRabbits (May 27, 2012)

Yes the link worked. Thanks so much for sharing the vid. I too like the way he comes to you when you call him. He is such a sweetie. Just looks so much like my Dobby. It was nice to see Charlie too!

K


----------



## BunMommaD (May 28, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> Yes the link worked.Â  Thanks so much for sharing the vid.Â Â  I too like the way he comes to you when you call him.Â  He is such a sweetie.Â  Just looks so much like my Dobby.Â  It was nice to see Charlie too!
> 
> K



Thanks, K! 

And I agree mr.c and dobby do look so much alike


----------



## BunMommaD (May 28, 2012)

Mr. Cookie's favorite place to flop! Halfway up the stairs where he can see the whole living room  he's definitely the king of the castle 











And just a little update... We have decided to put the hunt for a girlfriend of Mr.C on hold for a while... Our life is just very full right now, and we have quite a bit of weekend traveling this summer... Just not the best time to bring in a new pet... W are thinking in the fall, when things calm down, maybe... But right now we are very content Enjoying the fur babies we have  and spoiling them rotten of course  it's an awesome feeling to have all your pets get along easily and have everyone be so peaceful! So we aren't ready to "rock the boat" just yet


----------



## ZRabbits (May 28, 2012)

Looks like he's nice and settled now that you are back from Scotland. Missed his sentry post to watch where he rules. 

I think you are smart with waiting. I think Mr. Cookie, Charlie and the rest will enjoy another friend in the house, but you definitely have to have the time to help introduce the newbie and keep the "boat" from overturning. 

Yes it is peaceful and enjoyable when all the fur babies get along. Look forward to hearing more stories of your fur babies and hope you let us know when you are ready to "rock the boat". I'm really curious to see who Mr. Cookie picks. 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (May 28, 2012)

Yes! Of course I'll share that journey... When we embark on a second bun, it will be an adventure for sure! But right now, we are just really content!


----------



## BunMommaD (Jun 1, 2012)

BIG CHANGES happening around here!!  

Found out yesterday that my hubby will officially be working exclusively from home FULL TIME come June 11th!!!!! Ekkkkkk I am so flipping excited!!!! There are no words!  he has been taking about this being his career goal for YEARS! So beyond proud of him!!!!

So this means I get to go shopping for office furniture  I love shopping  lol AND... It also means that MR.C is gonna be moving up to the "penthouse"  into the office with my hubby! Which means we will have lots more room to make his house even bigger and add a second level! Ohhhh I'm so excited!!!!

My job will also be ending as of June 15th, which financially makes me a little nervous BUT I have been miserable there so mostly I'm just really excited to have lots of time to spend with my little family this summer until I find another job! 

I've never been one that has liked change... But THESE changes are super exciting! Woohoo


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 2, 2012)

Wishing you all the best with your big changes! 

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 2, 2012)

Both changes are good. Having a bad job end can be a relief.


----------



## BunMommaD (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you both! We found hubs a desk today and he is getting really excited  I think I'm more excited to build cookies new house! It's gonna be awesome


----------



## BunMommaD (Jun 3, 2012)

So we met with our new pet sitter yesterday! She.is.awesome. Bonded & insured. She used to breed bunnies for pets  she also has about 15 other clients with rabbits. She is so knowledgable and we just felt so comfortable with her immediately! The dogs loved her and cookie came right up to her for scratches 

We just feel so awesome with this new arrangement, and are so excited for our weekend trips coming up this summer! Knowing that our babies will be well taken care of


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds like you really have someone who will give you true peace of mind so that you and your husband can enjoy the summer. Good for you. 

Hoping you and your husband really have a relaxing, enjoyable summer. And the babies get to enjoy a new friend, who you know will definitely be their for their benefit. 

And hope you share pics of that relaxing and enjoyable summer? lol

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Karen!  and I will def share pictures  we have a family reunion at the end of this month in Christianburg, VA, we are going to Deep Creek MD for the week of July 4th as that's our anniversary  *but we are taking all the pets with us to deep creek as it's my inlaws house, so they can come  * and then we might go to the beach sometime and then in early august we are going to Reston VA for the weekend for a professional photoshoot, with one of my favorite photographers  we won a shoot with her about 2 months ago! So excited for THAT! 

Yep looks to be an awesome summer 

And an even better summer now that we have awesome pet care!


----------



## BunMommaD (Jun 10, 2012)

Well after working on the office/cookie room all day! We did it! Mr.C is now living in the penthouse!!!  he is currently living in the same enclosure he had, in nearly the same exact layout as he had downstairs, I thought this might ease his stress in moving to a completely new place! Which to him this room is, he has only been in this room a few times, when he sneaked in when I forgot to close the door lol he seems to have settled right in  

Here in the hubby's office corner! *notice the clunker tv LOL he has such a cushy job that he can watch movies or "the game" while "working" LOL I'm jealous* hehehe  







And Mr.Cookie's corner  slightly bigger than hubby's of course 











And he must have been pretty comfortable, because he went right in his house and flopped 

His cute little (big) feet 






In other news, I have 2interviews this weekend and one more week at my job! I CAN NOT! Wait to get out of there! Very excited about what is in store for our future


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 10, 2012)

It looks great! What a lovely way to start a new beginning for both Mr. C and your husband. Congratulations on the interviews, fingers crossed and hang in there, it's almost over. 

Smart move keeping it all the same way until he gets used to his new location. Then you can change it around, just for stimulation. My tribe really likes when I move them around in different areas. Though it's in the same room, they get different views. It takes them a bit to get used to it, but by the pic of Mr. C's cute feet, he's already ok with the move. 

Laughed when you pointed out the tv "clunker". My husband has one on while he's working. I think it helps them think. lol 

Again, congratulations, really Great Start. Wishing you all the luck.

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Jun 10, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> It looks great!Â  What a lovely way to start a new beginning for both Mr. C and your husband.Â  Congratulations on the interviews, fingers crossed and hang in there, it's almost over.Â Â
> 
> Smart move keeping it all the same way until he gets used to his new location.Â  Then you can change it around, just for stimulation.Â  My tribe really likes when I move them around in different areas.Â  Though it's in the same room, they get different views.Â  It takes them a bit to get used to it, but by the pic of Mr. C's cute feet, he's already ok with the move.Â
> Laughed when you pointed out the tv "clunker".Â  My husband has one on while he's working.Â  I think it helps them think. lol
> ...



Thanks, K 

And yes we will be leaving his house this way for a few weeks and then I'm going to start constructing him a nic cage/enclosure with different levels and such... The space in the office is odd shape and we will make better use of space with a custom cage  and he will also be able to lay in the sun and be up high to look out the window  

I can't wait to see him in the morning, his first next to the window 

I'm must also admit, I'm really LOVING! Having my kitchen back... Hehehehe I did a big deep clean of everything and moved all the furniture back... It looks SO big now lol and clean  

And yes the tv... That would be so distracting to me, if I were working LOL but not these men! Lol hubs saying he is going to watch all the movies he likes that I don't! Hahahaha we only have one other tv in the house, and I'm not into "bloody" type movies like with alot of fighting and such... So he will be watching all that with cookie, while he "works" lol


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 10, 2012)

Can't wait to see Mr. Cookie's new enclosure. And please hope you take a pic of his first morning greeting the Sun. He'll really enjoy looking out the window. Plus the sunlight will be good for him. 

Glad to hear you now have more space and a kitchen back. Know how much I missed my kitchen table. 

Have to laugh you bring up "bloody horror" movies. Watched a "B" rated one today. Not a big fan, but those "B" rated ones are always good for a chuckle.

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Jun 10, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> Have to laugh you bring up "bloody horror" movies.Â  Watched a "B" rated one today.Â  Not a big fan, but those "B" rated ones are always good for a chuckle.
> 
> K



Oh my hubby's isn't really into the horror "bloody" movies. I was referring more to the war type or movies with alot of fighting, battling...etc. His favorites are braveheart, 300, saving private Ryan...etc. All of which I have seen once... But that's enough for me! I don't handle death and alot of blood..etc in movies. I have a weak stomach and get nightmares quite easily lol I'm a wimp! Yeah, I own it  lol


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 11, 2012)

I noticed the window. What a lucky rabbit to have one.


----------



## BunMommaD (Jun 11, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> I noticed the window. What a lucky rabbit to have one.



That's what I thought, I woke up early yesterday morning to go in and open the shades so he could see out into the morning... I was expecting excitement or something... Nope, he sniffed a little and went back to his food lol what a Divo!  lol 

He was probably not acting excited just because I was there waiting for it! Brat! :rollseyes hehehe lol

He has been loving it upstairs tho, and today he and the hubs are hanging out all day  he's gonna be a tired boy tonight!


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 6, 2012)

Well it's been nearly a month since I've written! Wow! We have been so busy around here 

My hubby and cookie are really enjoying thier time together everyday in the office. Cookie will flop in his enclosure as close to his papa as he can and he will give cookie scratches as he talks to students  I'm so envious he gets to have such an awesome work environment! The hubs has also picked up a night job loading trucks for fedex in our town... It's pretty good money and since I've been out of work for about a month now... The extra cash helps! I have a new job caring for newborn twins, but it won't start til sometime after the 16th of July.

We had a lovely weekend at the end of June in VA visiting family. And the pups and cookie had a great time with their new pet sitter. And we just got back yesterday from a week long trip to our house in deep creek, we went for our anniversary and had a wonderful relaxing time  I still can't believe we have been married for 6 years! I love that man, more than my life! Cookie spent the week with our pet sitter, we were going to take him with us... But with the temps being as high as they have been we decided to let him stay home... The house up there is a fairly new log cabin and it has AC but it doesn't cool off like our home here does... So instead if risking it, we thought he would be safer at home  and from her reports and they way he acted when we got back, he had a great week too! 

Cookie has been spending quite a bit of time with my brother lately. My brother is 18 and on the austism spectrum. He has a hard time with social skills like talking conversationally and being in groups of people... But when he is with cookie? He can actually converse... I had my first real convo with him a few weeks ago while sitting in the floor and petting cookie he talked to me about a girl in his class that he thinks is pretty  for a moment, his delay was gone and he was just my teenage brother! IT.WAS.AMAZIMG. makes me cry to just think about it  he and my step dad live kind of far away so he doesn't get to come that often, but we are trying to figure out a schedule we he could come at least once a week, so hang with cookie  his therapist has also suggestion us bringing cookie to one of his sessions, and N is super excited about THAT!  so I guess cookie is becoming an unofficial "therapy bunny"


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 6, 2012)

I enjoyed reading your blog and the latest update. I like your husbands office and Cookies enclosure is awesome!

How sweet that your brother thrives so well with your animals. I've heard of how autistic people can thrive so well being around animals. Truly shows how fantastic contact with a pet really is. 

Congrats on your new job caring for twins! Wow. By yourself? Kudos to you  lol...my son by himself can be overwhelming to me sometimes...haha


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 6, 2012)

agnesthelion wrote:


> I enjoyed reading your blog and the latest update. I like your husbands office and Cookies enclosure is awesome!
> 
> How sweet that your brother thrives so well with your animals. I've heard of how autistic people can thrive so well being around animals. Truly shows how fantastic contact with a pet really is.
> 
> Congrats on your new job caring for twins! Wow. By yourself? Kudos to you  lol...my son by himself can be overwhelming to me sometimes...haha


Thanks :biggrin:
And I've been a nanny for almost 15 years and I have cared for up to 6 kids under 5 at one time... So newborn (none mobile) twins? Piece a cake :big wink:


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 6, 2012)

That was so touching about your brother & Mr C. I'm glad both of them are in your life.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 7, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> That was so touching about your brother & Mr C. I'm glad both of them are in your life.


Have to say the same. Mr. C rocks! 

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you both! It truly is amazing watching them! 

Mr.C is SO intuitive! Is crazy! Last night something crazy happened and I knew I needed to get on here and share it!

A little background info... My mom passed away last July 11th... Under extremely tragic circumstances and its been a really rough year... Well coming up on the one year anniversary hasn't been easy! I'm exhausted all the time and jus t cry out of no where... I actually can't wait for that day to just be over, to be honest... Anyway, last night my hubby had left for his night job and I went to bed... I was so upset and just crying and crying... I dozed off and the next thing I know I feel licking on my face... It woke me up and I turned my little light on and it was COOKIE!!!! It took me a minute to register that he was in our bed lol he's never been allowed in our room and he is always locked up at night... After getting up and turning the bright light on and checking the time... It was 2am, and after petting cookie I noticed his fur was wet... And so was my pillow and my hair.... After a few minutes of checking around I discovered I must have forgotten to close the door to his enclosure! That's never happened... But why was he wet? Cuz I guess I was crying in my sleep and he came and laid under my face  I sat with him a while and he climbed all over me licking me and nudging me... I tried t get him to go back to him house, but he wouldn't budge... SOOO I left his sleep with me, he curled up under the covers and flopped against my chest... And by the time hubby came home at 6? Cookie was back in his house waiting for his veggies...

I'm so overwhelmed by this little man that's come into my life... And how he seems to know just what I need when I need it... He has such an old soul... I'm so grateful for him! And I have to believe my mom sent him to me! :in tears:


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 7, 2012)

Know about 1st anniversaries, felt the same as you just waiting it to be over.

And yes truly believe your Mom sent Mr. C to comfort you. He truly is an old soul, IMHO.

An Old Soul showed up for my husband in a form of a Flemish. 

You are in my thoughts as you go through this 1st anniversary. You will get through it. You are surrounded by your husband and an amazing bunny named Mr. Cookie. 

Take Care.

K


----------



## ukcarolm (Jul 7, 2012)

The first couple anniversaries are always the most painful, and I'm sure your Mom sent Cookie to comfort you last night. take care and my thoughts will be with you this week.


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you both... It's been so hard... I'd be lost without my monthly S.O.S support group... Thankfully there is another meeting in Monday!


----------

